
Why you shouldn't ALWAYS quick return from a function - gitgud
https://blog.benwinding.com/dont-always-quick-return-from-functions/
======
dvhh
What about using scoped pointers ?

Also C would usually handle it with one exit point but using goto to jump to
the cleanup/return part.

